# [BOOT] DROID DNA Boot Animation w/Sound (Flashable)



## dubsx

_*DROID DNA Boot Animation w/Sound*_
*OPTIMIZED FOR DROID RAZR*
**Should work on any Moto device with a screen size 540x960*

*THANKS:*
*--B16, for the DROID DNA system dump *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This package includes:*
- Boot Animation
- Boot Sound
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How to install:*
- Reboot into SAFESTRAP Recovery (Bootstrap has not been tested, so I can't promise you won't have issues flashing this with it)
- Wipe Cache
- Wipe Dalvik Cache
- Install .zip from SD card
- REBOOT system

*If on stock ROM/JB leak/Manual Install:*
-unzip the package
-the 2 files are in system/media
-use a file manager with root access (ES file explorer) to copy and paste the 2 files into the system/media folder on the phone. (rename or copy the original boot animation.zip in case you want to go back)
-REBOOT and enjoy
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*AS ALWAYS...I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS TO YOUR PHONE AS A RESULT OF USING THIS CONTENT, JUST AS IT IS NO ONE ELSES FAULT FOR ANY DAMAGE I MIGHT DO TO MINE. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW THE RISKS INVOLVED, YA MIGHT JUST BE BETTER OFF STICKING WITH STOCK. It's not that complicated, just do a little research. Plenty of knowledge floating around...*_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DOWNLOADS*

*DROID DNA Boot Animation w/Sound*
http://android-allia...ation--RAZR.zip

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Don't be afraid to use the THANKS/LIKE button


----------

